# Fussy?



## method1 (3/7/15)

Since I've been unable to get Boba's or Five Pawns in 6mg my vaping has descended into horrible unpleasantness. I've tried various rocket sheep, Khali & Liqua - all of which have been not to my liking at all.

Generally since one can't demo these flavouers before buying I've ended up wasting a lot of money.

So given my predeliction for Boba's and castle long - is there anything else you guys can recommend - and that's available?

Also any tips for for "watering down" 12mg juices without ruining the flavour - that might get me through this bad patch 

Thanks!


----------



## shaunnadan (3/7/15)

Thin it down with plain vg. But try not to thin it more than 25% otherwise you loose a lot of Flavour. 

You could also try to mix it with another complimenting juice of a much lower nic. 

Not a huge fan of tobacco so can't really help you with juice recommendations. Best of luck in your hunt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/15)

method1 said:


> Since I've been unable to get Boba's or Five Pawns in 6mg my vaping has descended into horrible unpleasantness. I've tried various rocket sheep, Khali & Liqua - all of which have been not to my liking at all.
> 
> Generally since one can't demo these flavouers before buying I've ended up wasting a lot of money.
> 
> ...



Hi @method1 
Finding the right juices is definitely a tough task. I know how you feel
Especially when one or two you really like are not available in your nic strength preference. 

Has happened to me a few times. 

As for Bobas, its quite a unique type of taste for me. Not much else i can think of that is very similar. Perhaps Witchers Brew Blackbird (from VapeMob) has some similarities, but its not the same. Its great and one of my alltime favourites but its not the same. I have mixed the two and its a great mix too. 

I suggest you carry on trying to sample more juices till you find a few others that you really like. And the local brands are safer in that they tend to be more readily available. 

As for diluting down, You can dilute down with equal parts of plain VG and the juice itself. If thats too thick for your wicking you can dilute with a mix of PG/VG. The flavour drop depends on the juice and the gear. Try with a smaller quantity first and test before using the whole bottle. 

Let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (3/7/15)

Thanks - heard good things about witcher & beard co, but like boba's it's hard to find. Vapemob seems to be sold out of everything I was interested in trying. Any other vendors carry the stuff? As for boba's it seems only Juicyjoes has it?

Going to try some "ruthless" juice tomorrow, hope it's good, I wasted 300 bucks on a bottle of Khali Valley girl that's just… gross 

Where can I find just plain VG and other ingredients to try some experimenting with?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (3/7/15)

It was at this moment that Method1 knew...he had to go DIY. I'd say contact skyeblue or Vapour Mountain get some extracts, and blend your own, who knows we might all be buying from you in future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (3/7/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> It was at this moment that Method1 knew...he had to go DIY. I'd say contact skyeblue or Vapour Mountain get some extracts, and blend your own, who knows we might all be buying from you in future.



Hmmm yes… this is could be the start of my juice empire.. thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shaunnadan (3/7/15)

method1 said:


> Thanks - heard good things about witcher & beard co, but like boba's it's hard to find. Vapemob seems to be sold out of everything I was interested in trying. Any other vendors carry the stuff? As for boba's it seems only Juicyjoes has it?
> 
> Going to try some "ruthless" juice tomorrow, hope it's good, I wasted 300 bucks on a bottle of Khali Valley girl that's just… gross
> 
> Where can I find just plain VG and other ingredients to try some experimenting with?




Plain vg from dischem or look for dolly varden glycerine In stores . You should be looking for BP grade. 

Otherwise the vendors that sell DIY will also carry

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (3/7/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Plain vg from dischem or look for dolly varden glycerine In stores . You should be looking for BP grade.
> 
> Otherwise the vendors that sell DIY will also carry


 The Dolly Varden goes for about 9bucks a 100ml...got a special last week 32bucks for a sixpack of 100ml's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (3/7/15)

… right.. 

i'm off to the kitchen to see what I can come up with in the meantime.

Where's that spray 'n cook?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## method1 (3/7/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> The Dolly Varden goes for about 9bucks a 100ml...got a special last week 32bucks for a sixpack of 100ml's.



Where'd you see this - also dischem?


----------



## Puff&Pass (3/7/15)

method1 said:


> Where'd you see this - also dischem?


 At Zio Cash and Carry, I'm in the Vaal Triangle not sure how far Zio stores spread tho, but most shops have Clycerine...like Shaun mentioned just make sure it says B.P somewhere on the label. The B.P standard is 99% purity as where other non B.P clycerine standards are 80% required. So that means there could be 20% roadkill in your juice if it's not BP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (3/7/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> So that means there could be 20% roadkill in your juice if it's not BP



I think 20% roadkill would be an improvement over what I've tried so far.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (4/7/15)

method1 said:


> I think 20% roadkill would be an improvement over what I've tried so far.[/QUO
> 
> 
> method1 said:
> ...


----------



## method1 (4/7/15)

Interesting - never tried to describe boba's but it has hints of tobacco, vanilla, maybe caramel? Not too sweet. Just the perfect blend imo 

Meanwhile, puff&pass inspired me to experiment.

I added a few drops of ACV to the khali, big improvement! So I hunted around and found some moirs vanilla essence. Tried a few drops of that. UGH! On the upside I've invented a new insecticide.

Next up I found an old bottle of generic RY4. A couple of drops of ACV & a little khali and it's actually pretty smooth. Better than the unmolested khali anyway. 

If you don't hear from me again please call an ambulance.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (4/7/15)

method1 said:


> Interesting - never tried to describe boba's but it has hints of tobacco, vanilla, maybe caramel? Not too sweet. Just the perfect blend imo
> 
> Meanwhile, puff&pass inspired me to experiment.
> 
> ...


 Then you should definitely get the RY4 Double from skyeblue, they sell it in 30ml R125 or the DIY extract R44.95/10ml which at 3% work great for me. It's a light tobacco with double Caramel and Vanilla, I dig it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1 (4/7/15)

Great, thanks. Didn't know about skyeblue before, ordering stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ridhwaan (4/7/15)

Hqve you tried Craft vapour it is currently the only liquid I am really enjoying http://craftvapour.com definitely worth a try


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (4/7/15)

Ridhwaan said:


> Hqve you tried Craft vapour it is currently the only liquid I am really enjoying http://craftvapour.com definitely worth a try
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Oh No, not with that courier company, do you use Dawn Wing by any chance?


----------



## DarkSide (4/7/15)

method1 said:


> Interesting - never tried to describe boba's but it has hints of tobacco, vanilla, maybe caramel? Not too sweet. Just the perfect blend imo
> 
> Meanwhile, puff&pass inspired me to experiment.
> 
> ...



@method1 Damn! thanks for the great laugh: _"found some moirs vanilla essence. Tried a few drops of that. UGH! On the upside I've invented a new insecticide." _LOL - Excellent, but damn brave and / or desperate move on your part, can almost feel your pain!


method1 said:


> Thanks - heard good things about witcher & beard co, but like boba's it's hard to find. Vapemob seems to be sold out of everything I was interested in trying. Any other vendors carry the stuff? As for boba's it seems only Juicyjoes has it?
> 
> Going to try some "ruthless" juice tomorrow, hope it's good, I wasted 300 bucks on a bottle of Khali Valley girl that's just… gross
> 
> Where can I find just plain VG and other ingredients to try some experimenting with?





method1 said:


> Thanks - heard good things about witcher & beard co, but like boba's it's hard to find. Vapemob seems to be sold out of everything I was interested in trying. Any other vendors carry the stuff? As for boba's it seems only Juicyjoes has it?
> 
> Going to try some "ruthless" juice tomorrow, hope it's good, I wasted 300 bucks on a bottle of Khali Valley girl that's just… gross
> 
> Where can I find just plain VG and other ingredients to try some experimenting with?



Here I thought I was the only one with this problem, posted previously about this: _"Vapemob seems to be sold out of everything I was interested in trying"._


----------



## method1 (5/7/15)

Ridhwaan said:


> Hqve you tried Craft vapour it is currently the only liquid I am really enjoying http://craftvapour.com definitely worth a try
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thanks, I'll check it out, any recommendations?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/7/15)

TLDR for the others comments  its late...

But you sound a little like me, go grab a bottle of B.P. (British Pharmaceutical) Glycerin, the B.P. is to do with the purity, its not a brand name.

Then mix your juices down, I find with menthols, you can be aggressive 2 parts glycerine to 1 part juice, with deserts its more like 1:1, but you'll need to test and find your own balance, I've also found for myself at least. Menthol is my only real ADV.

When mixing, if your juice is too think, don't be afraid to add a tiny bit of water. The whole idea is to get the PG content of the juice down, makes it a much more silky smooth vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (5/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Oh No, not with that courier company, do you use Dawn Wing by any chance?



Have you had issues with fastway?


----------



## method1 (5/7/15)

Today I got some Ruthless juice "mandingo"

Nice if you like vaping aftershave - Brut comes to mind 

Soon to be flooding the classifieds with lightly used juices, and with a sales pitch like that I'm sure it'll sell fast.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (5/7/15)

method1 said:


> Since I've been unable to get Boba's or Five Pawns in 6mg my vaping has descended into horrible unpleasantness. I've tried various rocket sheep, Khali & Liqua - all of which have been not to my liking at all.
> 
> Generally since one can't demo these flavouers before buying I've ended up wasting a lot of money.
> 
> ...


I've bought bobas' from alien vapors and it is offered in 6mg nic. and most any pg.-vg.% I like this version and the price is reasonable .


----------



## method1 (5/7/15)

kev mac said:


> I've bought bobas' from alien vapors and it is offered in 6mg nic. and most any pg.-vg.% I like this version and the price is reasonable .



You mean you imported it yourself?


----------



## Dubz (5/7/15)

@Dirk be careful of advertising for your business or doing business deals outside of the forums allowed for vendors.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## kev mac (5/7/15)

method1 said:


> You mean you imported it yourself?


I just order off the site and it was mailed to me.


----------



## kev mac (5/7/15)

Dubz said:


> @Dirk be careful of advertising for your business or doing business deals outside of the forums allowed for vendors.


I don't have a business ,the dude said he can't find bobas'so I told him where I got some.


----------



## Dubz (5/7/15)

kev mac said:


> I don't have a business ,the dude said he can't find bobas'so I told him where I got some.


@kev mac my post was not directed at you. If you read my post correctly you will see that it was directed at @Dirk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (5/7/15)

Dubz said:


> @kev mac my post was not directed at you. If you read my post correctly you will see that it was directed at @Dirk.


Sorry, it's late here, should get off line and hit the hay.lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (5/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Sorry, it's late here, should get off line and hit the hay.lol


All good .


----------



## method1 (5/7/15)

kev mac said:


> I just order off the site and it was mailed to me.



Did you use SAPO?
By the way - alien vapors doesn't sell the original BB - it's a knockoff. Never tried that one myself.

The original stuff comes from avejuice.com


----------



## Dirk (5/7/15)

@Dubz - thanks for the warning and apologies to the forum mods ! Was aware no 'marketing' allowed, though did not realise this applied despite registering and paying to be a 'vendor' on the forum.

@Silver - Will not do it again, have ready your PM and now better understand the forum regulations....

Was, like the other posts above, simply trying to help  Hope everyone has a happy Sunday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ridhwaan (5/7/15)

method1 said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out, any recommendations?


My favs are pining juliette and just damn peachy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirk (5/7/15)

Earnestly Hemmingway and Che Guava are mine... Though many are really good 

Sent "mobile" from my SGS6 via Tapatalk...


----------



## method1 (5/7/15)

Thanks guys, have ordered some stuff from craftvapour and skyeblue.. here's hoping I don't have to go back to my "moirs special"

Got to try some skyeblue ambrosia today - not bad actually, beats any of the imported stuff I've tried recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

Dirk said:


> @Dubz - thanks for the warning and apologies to the forum mods ! Was aware no 'marketing' allowed, though did not realise this applied despite registering and paying to be a 'vendor' on the forum.
> 
> @Silver - Will not do it again, have ready your PM and now better understand the forum regulations....
> 
> Was, like the other posts above, simply trying to help  Hope everyone has a happy Sunday!



No worries @Dirk, appreciate the feedback


----------



## Mike Card (20/10/15)

method1 said:


> Thanks - heard good things about witcher & beard co, but like boba's it's hard to find. Vapemob seems to be sold out of everything I was interested in trying. Any other vendors carry the stuff? As for boba's it seems only Juicyjoes has it?
> 
> Going to try some "ruthless" juice tomorrow, hope it's good, I wasted 300 bucks on a bottle of Khali Valley girl that's just… gross
> 
> Where can I find just plain VG and other ingredients to try some experimenting with?



Hey @method1 , do you still have the Valley Girl...i'll take it off you.

Mike
0823792254


----------



## Franky (20/10/15)

method1 said:


> Thanks guys, have ordered some stuff from craftvapour and skyeblue.. here's hoping I don't have to go back to my "moirs special"
> 
> Got to try some skyeblue ambrosia today - not bad actually, beats any of the imported stuff I've tried recently.



Have you looked at Juicy Joes yet?
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=bobas-bounty-2


----------

